# Anyone Allergic to Horses and overcome it?????



## buttons1600 (12 September 2008)

Hi all

Just wondered if anyone had a bad allergy to horses and managed to overcome it and if so, how??

A few years ago I developed my allergy (swollen eyes, itching, burning in nose and throat - nice!!) and it got so severe that I had to sell my horses and pack in my training towards my stage III. I was gutted and still yearn to get back into it but every time I've tried to go near a horse just being in the yard I can feel the symptoms start. 

So I am wondering if anyone had this and tried anything that worked for them (I tried all the antihistamines the dr could throw at me to no avail).

Thanks in advance  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Karen


----------



## Shilasdair (12 September 2008)

I am not allergic to horses, but allergic to cats.  
I did teach one client who had this problem - she bought a full face respiratory mask (sorry, don't remember more) and wore it when she handled, rode etc.
Oh, and she wore gloves.
S


----------



## Donkeymad (12 September 2008)

My husband is and no he hasn't ovecome it. You slowly get used to your own and he just tries not to handle other peoples horses too much, in that he will not groom them, or such like.


----------



## Cop-Pop (12 September 2008)

Me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But I haven't managed to overcome it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I take Zyrtek tablets and make sure I always have my inhaler with me.  Also clipping the horses totally makes it easier in spring when they get their summer coat


----------



## LOZHUG (12 September 2008)

I am. I got some allergy tablets off my Dr which help me out less of the rubbing eyes, sneezing etc but I still have some bad days.

Im quite odd tho because its not every horse that sets me off.


----------



## Oldred (12 September 2008)

I used to be extremely allergic to horses but had a course of injections using the allergens that affected me. Had a bad reaction to the jabs but then started to get better. Basically I think you can grow out of it and when I reached my 30's I became less allergic. However, I ALWAYS wear a paper mask if grooming, handling rugs, making up haynets or mucking out dusty or straw boxes. I use Telfast antihistamine from the docs which is brilliant and non drowsy, a steroid nasal spray and inhalers before a dressage test! I also use Allergic Eye Drops. It can be beaten if you can just get the reaction down to a manageable level.


----------



## MooMoo (12 September 2008)

I'm 17, when I started at 8 I was really allergic. Mum made me wear gloves and a sweater to keep my arms covered up and wouldnt really let me pat the pony much before and after the lesson. Even then I'd be sneezing alot, have puffy eyes and bumps going all up my arms. Its got better as I've grown up. Was pretty horrible when I started helping out on Saturdays! But I'm pretty much over it, apart from the sneezing!


----------



## cariadssogreat (12 September 2008)

Ditto Oldred - I got put on Telfast 180 this year and its good - between that and my two inhalers and my eye drops I managed to get through my worst period - the summer. In the winter ( mine live out ) I get by with a lesser tablets and less use of inhalers. Heavens knows what I would be like if I had stables to do!


----------



## LOZHUG (12 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I use Telfast antihistamine from the docs which is brilliant and non drowsy, a steroid nasal spray and inhalers before a dressage test! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im on the Telfast tablets


----------



## merlinsquest (12 September 2008)

I used to sneeze and cough just mucking out 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  But it seems to be manageble now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I get more sneezy at work when the cleaners insist on spraying horrid lavender air freshener around


----------



## Tiffany (12 September 2008)

When my girl is losing her hair my eyes go itchy and watery and my skin blotchy but it's not all the time and I think it's worth putting up with


----------



## Enfys (12 September 2008)

The cure in my husbands  case has been pretty extreme.

He couldn't touch horses, or cats, or even be down on the yard for long before his eyes started running and itching. I had to literally get undressed on the doorstep and shower before going near him. He tried practically every over the shelf drug, several prescribed ones and the only thing that helped were injections, but he had side effects with them so they had to stop too.

It stopped when we moved to Canada!!!!!!!!! How weird is that? Vanished. Gone. Nothing. He can do anything now, even the cats don't irritate him as they used to. Part of it is the fact that we no longer have carpets in the house either, but the animal contact.....who knows why that has completely stopped. His psoriasis and the symptoms of my arthritis have gone too.

It is a horrid thing to suffer with, I hope that you find something to stop, or at least ease the symptoms soon.


----------



## Sharonr (12 September 2008)

I am allergic to horses and cats and own both!!!!!

I have absolutely no allergic reaction to either of them now and just think it is down to your body creating its own defence.  It is pretty uncomfortable to start with but it soon passes and I don't hardly sneeze now unless they are really mucky. 

I think it's more the dust in their coats than the animal themselves when I start sneezing now.

But thankfully no problems now.  Did used to take Clarityn which helped tons.


----------



## ladyt25 (13 September 2008)

Have always been allergic to horses, dogs, cats etc, anything with fur. Have not 'cured' it but I have built up an immunity to my own animals I think. I suffer differently at different times of year and, if we ever get a new horse that'll set me off til I am used to it.

You just have to get on with it I think. I rarely take any antihistamines unless really bad. I just make do with my inhaler and the odd bit of eczema cream if necessary.

It's funny though cos some dogs/horses I react to quite violently whereas others have no effect and I haven't been able to find a pattern yet! I am glad my eyes don't stream and swell up like they did when I was a kid - god the days of me screaming as my mum had to give me eye drops......!


----------



## Lou23 (13 September 2008)

When i was younger i was extremely allergic to horse's, dogs, cats. My face used to swell up, my eyes were so swollen i couldn't see, i looked hideous. I used to have a riding lesson on a Sunday and my Dad took me swimming straight afterwards, which cleared my face and eyes and i was normal again, over time my reactions to the horse's got less and i didn't take any tablets.
These days i have a dog who i was slightly alergic to but i'm alot better now with her and my daughter has a pony, which i do and i have to take the odd piriteze tablet to help, i also take one if i'm visiting someone with cats.

My brother who is still very allergic to horse's but i also think it in the mind. If his daughter comes up the farm, she has to take her clothes off before she goes in the house as he reckons he gets set off straight away but if we bump into them at my Mums and my daughter is in dirty, smelly very horsey clothes he doesn't react.


----------



## _April_ (13 September 2008)

I'm very badly allergic when I don't go near them.

I had a 2 year break from horses and when I got back into it my allergies were so bad I needed an inhaler 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However, I persevered and now that I have my own horse, I my allergies are gone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I don't even need a piriton now.


----------



## Donkeymad (13 September 2008)

Anyone with allergies to horses ever been near those curly-coated horses, the bashkir I thnk. they are supposed to be non allergenic.


----------



## buttons1600 (13 September 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. It seems to me that alot of people seem to have outgrown it or become immune to their own.  My situation was weird - cos I had my horses (and had been riding many others) for years before it just suddenly started. And it snowballed from there. It never eased with time it just got worse and worse. 

However a couple of people have mentioned the injections....mmm that could be an option, no doubt I will have to pay private for it but its worth it (even though its too late to get my own horses back!!)


----------

